# Question mise à jour IPAD



## Benj2 (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
je viens de mettre en route mon IPAD, et sur Itunes, il me dit que je n'ai pas de carte sim installé et ne me propose rien d'autre.

Effectivement, je compte installer une carte sim operateur quand j'en aurai besoin, pas forcément tout de suite (j'utilise le wifi).

Vu que j'ai ce message sur ITUNES, je ne peux rien faire d'autre.... n'y a il pas de mise à jour Ipad accessible par Itunes ? 

Suis-je coincé tant que je ne met pas de carte sim ? Je m'y perds un peu.


----------



## arbaot (7 Août 2010)

normalement pas besoin de SIM pour activer l'iPad

précisez le Problème (copie d'écran sur mac Maj+cde+' )


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Août 2010)

Benj2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de mettre en route mon IPAD, et sur Itunes, il me dit que je n'ai pas de carte sim installé et ne me propose rien d'autre..



Oui, il doit y avoir un bug quelque part. Normalement aucune carte SIM n'est effectivement nécessaire pour activer un iPad, même 3G.
Ceci dit, j'ai eu un problème similaire au tien ; après mise à jour en 3.2.1, iTunes m'a affirmé que la carte SIM qui était dans le mien était invalide, puis, comme toi, rien d'autre.
Ça ne l'a en fait pas empêché d'activer l'iPad, puisque débranché, puis rebranché (sur un autre mac), l'iPad était parfaitement activé, la carte SIM fonctionnelle et les paramètres de l'opérateur restaurés.

A ta place, je ne tiendrais pas compte du message, je débrancherais puis rebrancherais l'iPad (si possible sur une machine) après le fameux message, et tout devrait rouler.


----------

